# Sea Stories



## frankkeavy (Nov 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried to publish their story of life at sea ?
There is little published these days on life at sea , in particular life on board a cargo ship or tanker.
I have put my career down in writing from being a cadet to being a Master with ten different companies on vessels from tugs to a 125,000 DWT OBO but I have no idea if anyone would be interested in reading about it or how I may be able to get it printed.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

There are several members here who have published their accounts of their time at sea, they will probably be in touch...

Cheers Frank


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

frankkeavy said:


> Has anyone tried to publish their story of life at sea?/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, and my books are available on Amazon.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

*Publishing*



frankkeavy said:


> Has anyone tried to publish their story of life at sea ?
> There is little published these days on life at sea , in particular life on board a cargo ship or tanker.
> I have put my career down in writing from being a cadet to being a Master with ten different companies on vessels from tugs to a 125,000 DWT OBO but I have no idea if anyone would be interested in reading about it or how I may be able to get it printed.
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


Your best bet is self-publishing with a company that does 'print on demand'. Many years ago I published a book this way with a company called iUniverse. This avoids the expense of printing inventory but you need to publicize it yourself. The traditional way, you get an agent who sells your work to a publisher and gets you an advance. Getting a reputable agent is a nightmare - I never succeeded. There are many 'agents' who will try to charge you money - avoid them as you would avoid the plague. If you would like a lot more information, message me. Tx. Keith


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

There is a very good book called "Sea Spray and Whisky" written by Norman Freeman an ex R/O. It relates the true story of a tramp ship (its name is changed) which was on a Cunard charter and sailed from Liverpool to NY and gulf ports loaded to the gunwales with whisky in December 1961. My own ship sailed from Liverpool a week after her but I have not been able to find the name of the ship in question. Its very informative about daily life at sea and absolutely hilarious when it describes some of the officers and crew and their activities. I reread it regularly and strongly recommend it.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

gordonarfur said:


> There is a very good book called "Sea Spray and Whisky" written by Norman Freeman an ex R/O. It relates the true story of a tramp ship (its name is changed) which was on a Cunard charter and sailed from Liverpool to NY and gulf ports loaded to the gunwales with whisky in December 1961. My own ship sailed from Liverpool a week after her but I have not been able to find the name of the ship in question. Its very informative about daily life at sea and absolutely hilarious when it describes some of the officers and crew and their activities. I reread it regularly and strongly recommend it.


Most who had made a voyage like that would not want to relate their experience. Or return, unless they wanted to clean up some DR s in their discharge book. Amazingly, the RO signed on for a second trip, having firstly been conned by the Marconi office that the ship was a Cunard charter.


----------



## frankkeavy (Nov 25, 2012)

CrazySparks said:


> Your best bet is self-publishing with a company that does 'print on demand'. Many years ago I published a book this way with a company called iUniverse. This avoids the expense of printing inventory but you need to publicize it yourself. The traditional way, you get an agent who sells your work to a publisher and gets you an advance. Getting a reputable agent is a nightmare - I never succeeded. There are many 'agents' who will try to charge you money - avoid them as you would avoid the plague. If you would like a lot more information, message me. Tx. Keith


I would like further information.
Can you email me, [email protected] 
Frank


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

gordonarfur said:


> There is a very good book called "Sea Spray and Whisky" written by Norman Freeman an ex R/O. It relates the true story of a tramp ship (its name is changed) which was on a Cunard charter and sailed from Liverpool to NY and gulf ports loaded to the gunwales with whisky in December 1961. My own ship sailed from Liverpool a week after her but I have not been able to find the name of the ship in question. Its very informative about daily life at sea and absolutely hilarious when it describes some of the officers and crew and their activities. I reread it regularly and strongly recommend it.


I know the name of the ship.The clues are all in the text. I got an autographed copy of the book from Norman as a prize for successful identification


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

frankkeavy said:


> Has anyone tried to publish their story of life at sea ?
> There is little published these days on life at sea , in particular life on board a cargo ship or tanker.
> I have put my career down in writing from being a cadet to being a Master with ten different companies on vessels from tugs to a 125,000 DWT OBO but I have no idea if anyone would be interested in reading about it or how I may be able to get it printed.
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


 I've published "The Best of Days" through Amazon. The system is excellent and improves with time. Depending on how you price the book you can get 35 to 70% royalty. Apart from that memoir, I've published two historical novels 'Tom Fleck' and 'The Black Caravel' the same route. You can do it all without agent or publisher. Softbacks are easily converted to eBooks for Amazon Kindle reader. Take a look at Amazon publishing - the website is straightforward . . . you can even design your cover on it, and the ISBN number is provided free.

Harry Nicholson


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

*Allenwell*



vic pitcher said:


> I know the name of the ship.The clues are all in the text. I got an autographed copy of the book from Norman as a prize for successful identification


Don,t keep us in suspense Vic what was it?


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

vic pitcher said:


> I know the name of the ship.The clues are all in the text. I got an autographed copy of the book from Norman as a prize for successful identification


 Don,t keep us in suspense what was it?


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

*Sea Spray & Whisky*



gordonarfur said:


> Don,t keep us in suspense what was it?


Sending you a PM


----------

